
Simon Wardley is a big fan of containers – despite what you might think - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/simon-wardley-is-a-big-fan-of-containers-despite-what-you-might-think-18c9f5352147
======
dfirment
So in the short term, if it’s not a long-lasting project, pick what you’re
comfortable with. If it’s containers, that’s fine.

But longer-term, I’d be investing my time in learning about serverless
practices. Because that’s where the future is.

